# NATO Straps



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Are NATO straps a standard length? Or do for example the forces issue shorter straps for women? Also I have never seen a navy blue strap are they issued?

cheers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have some navy nato's but only in 18mm.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi,

I am a recent convert to NATO straps after getting one of Roy's free offers(thank' again Roy).

Not all watches suit this type of strap but I have found one or two ie Polyot Avatitor, Citizen Pro Master, Glycine etc/ ONE STRAP MANY WATCHES.


----------

